# Coloney Collapse Disorder



## k9 (Feb 6, 2008)

What is the latest on this ?


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

A thousand different causes, nearly impossible to extract out any one specific cause to hang the blame on.

7 universities were awarded a big grant to study CCD. I live near one of them. The head scientist gives a presentation on their research every year to our local beekeeping club.

Studies of bee pollen show over 90 different pesticides present in the pollen. I am not in a big commercial Ag area, so all of these pesticides must come from home gardeners, using stuff that was banned decades ago.


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

Varroa, lake of proper nutrition, to many pesticide's, loss of pollinator plant


----------

